# So Many Ways



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

There is so many different ways to pipe a hydronic boiler system

Some my have a preference..... Some my have only be taught certain ways.

But what counts the most is what is the most efficient way both fuel consumption and ablity to control.

You have the old style two pipe system with monoflow tees with the ability to control individual rads.

You have loop type system where you control a group of rads.


You have piping configurations with primary loop and individual loops off that.( injection sytem )

You have piping configuration with just individual supply and return lines with no primary loop.

They will all work..... which one do you prefer

Then another options is controls which is a topic in itself


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I prefer a loop system. Mostly because that's what I run into and I'm familiar with. Also the older style systems with monoflow tee's can be a PITA to purge the air out of. Usually I have to purge each individual radiator.

I'm no expert with heat, but there's alot of boilers still in my area (most new homes are now hot air) so I'm really looking forward to this new section.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> There is so many different ways to pipe a hydronic boiler system


So true. 

Here we are required to submit a heat loss calc and piping diagram when we buy a heating permit. My supplier has a heating department with pretty well trained guys that do it for a very reasonable cost (subsidized because I'll buy my heating equipment there). I give them a blueprint and tell them where the zones are, what kind of heating I want where, what kind of boiler/mixer/pumps/etc. and they do a heat loss calc and give me a piping diagram from the "official" book. 

The book has modern expert-designed piping layouts for all the usual heating setups. These designs work great! If you're interested in having a look I can post some of the designs I've used recently.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

futz said:


> So true.
> 
> Here we are required to submit a heat loss calc and piping diagram when we buy a heating permit. My supplier has a heating department with pretty well trained guys that do it for a very reasonable cost (subsidized because I'll buy my heating equipment there). I give them a blueprint and tell them where the zones are, what kind of heating I want where, what kind of boiler/mixer/pumps/etc. and they do a heat loss calc and give me a piping diagram from the "official" book.
> 
> The book has modern expert-designed piping layouts for all the usual heating setups. These designs work great! If you're interested in having a look I can post some of the designs I've used recently.


 I agre 100% with this, as long as you have knowledgable designers you will be in a win/win situation.
As well in Alberta you can sign up for a recognized hydronics installer course or desinger course. Takes extra time and money but is worth it if you do lots of hyd htg.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Primary/secondary has a lot of advantages as far as balancing temperatures to the zones and maintaining a constant delta T on the return. However, for residential baseboard it is generally overkill piping wize though if the boiler is low mass it may still be necessary in order to maintain condensing operating temperature or in the case of non condensing boilers, the reverse. I have been getting away from primary/;secondary lately and been using hydronic separators instead. I find the piping faster and less costly. Properly sizing the separator is key here. I don't think though that you can ever use a single method for all scenarios. My own house uses CI radiators with thermostatic valves all running back to manifolds at the boiler so each radiator is individually controlled. Expensive but very effective.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

futz said:


> So true.
> 
> Here we are required to submit a heat loss calc and piping diagram when we buy a heating permit. My supplier has a heating department with pretty well trained guys that do it for a very reasonable cost (subsidized because I'll buy my heating equipment there). I give them a blueprint and tell them where the zones are, what kind of heating I want where, what kind of boiler/mixer/pumps/etc. and they do a heat loss calc and give me a piping diagram from the "official" book.
> 
> The book has modern expert-designed piping layouts for all the usual heating setups. These designs work great! If you're interested in having a look I can post some of the designs I've used recently.


 
We have to do the same here for new construction


----------

